# Where can I collect lots of Credit Union Annual Reports



## report_hunt (7 Feb 2014)

Hi, I'm trying to collect as many annual reports from credit unions over the last 4 years or so to analyse their figures and just get a solid picture of the credit union sector as a whole. I've collected quite a few so far, maybe most that are available on individual credit union websites. 

Does anyone know if there are any resources that might collect this information that I might be able to draw from? I realize credit unions don't have to publish their accounts and that most information is only available to members. If anyone has some more information, I'd appreciate any help you could offer. Cheers!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 Feb 2014)

If you are doing it for academic purposes, the Irish League of Credit Unions might give you access to their library or files. 

You could also try the Central Bank, but I doubt if they will help.

Brendan


----------



## Paddyman (7 Feb 2014)

The Registrar of Friendly Societies might be worth contacting!


----------



## WizardDr (11 Mar 2014)

Many have their Reports on their web sites

They all follow a similar layout.

The ILCU for affiliated unions used have analysis.

CBI have it all but probably wont give it to you.

And Today's Quiz Questions:

1. Name any Irish Bsnk that survived the Tsunami?

(Note Post Office Savings Bank is not allowed as an answer.)

2. Name more than 2 Credit Union failures.

3. How many Credit Unions are there - to the nearest hundred will do.


----------

